# SiriusXM cancellation Really "Sucks"



## Packerjohn (Feb 12, 2020)

OK!  I'm a pretty busy guy & I hate paying for something I seldom use.  When I bought my 1 year old car it came with SiriusXM radio.  I tried to cancel my subscription by e-mail but did not get a reply.  So, I finally phoned them.  Suddenly, I'm talking to someone from India (or is it Pakistan).  I had to ask him several times to repeat the question since he had a very strong accent.  Then he tries to sell me another 6 months of SiriusXM.  He is not listening to me since I want to cancel.  He tells me I can listen to SiriusXM on my cell phone or on the TV.  I tell him I don't have a smartphone.  I want to cancel.  I really get fed up with businesses that sell their customer service to the Asian Continent.  Why can't I talk to someone from North America?  What sort of crazy business world is this?  Ya, I know.  In India & Mexico women work for $3/day that is why we have this situation.  Love that "Free Trade" bull?  LOL


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2020)

When you want to be transferred to the U.S. office and politely DEMAND it, it always happens, at least in my experience.  Or, you can say "Sorry, I don't understand your accent, please transfer me to an operator with less of one" and they do.

I don't like it either, Especially when dealing with my financial info.  Why should this information be allowed out of USA, including ss#s?  Don't like this practice one bit.

I do, however, Love Sirius!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 12, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Why can't I talk to someone from North America?


Looks like you answered your own question. It’s cheaper for them to hire people from other countries.

Bell Canada used to do this. It turned out to be a nightmare. If you had the courage to complain about it they’d throw that political correct BS in your face like you are being a racist. I’m a lot of things but a racist I’m not.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 12, 2020)

Never did like that former President who once said, "Your with us or against us".  I'm the middle of the road & very neutral guy.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

I had a weekend electrical emergency situation  some years back ...  I needed someone to come out ASAP  from the company.   
The call for emergency help went to some foreign country  also ....  I asked to speak to someone  "local"  ...   I was given a number in  Alabama.
Well, that was getting closer  ...lol  

Funny now, but at the time it was a nightmare.


----------



## win231 (Feb 12, 2020)

When I got a new car, it came with a 3-month free trial of Sirius radio.  I never wanted it & didn't use it; I didn't even know what it was.  I ignored several bills, then a lady called, asking for payment.  I asked,  "When did I subscribe?"  The lady said "you were automatically subscribed after your 3-month trial & you didn't cancel."
I explained to her that I didn't have to cancel something I never asked for; that's the law.  She got the message.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> When I got a new car, it came with a 3-month free trial of Sirius radio.  I never wanted it & didn't use it; I didn't even know what it was.  I ignored several bills, then a lady called, asking for payment.  I asked,  "When did I subscribe?"  The lady said "you were automatically subscribed after your 3-month trial & you didn't cancel."
> I explained to her that I didn't have to cancel something I never asked for; that's the law.  She got the message.



Between  Sirius Radio and OnStar,  I think I got about 200 emails and a few snail mail notices   about their free trial services  ... I just kept hitting  delete... delete .. to everything! ...   I haven't used them at all ...  .   It's all too confusing to me, especially when I'm trying to learn  the many features of the car itself.  

Wonder how soon I'll get a bill from either of them?


----------



## win231 (Feb 12, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Between  Sirius Radio and OnStar,  I think I got about 200 emails and a few snail mail notices   about their free trial services  ... I just kept hitting  delete... delete .. to everything! ...   I haven't used them at all ...  .   It's all too confusing to me, especially when I'm trying to learn  the many features of the car itself.
> 
> Wonder how soon I'll get a bill from either of them?


It's a rather new sales tactic.  They're hoping some people will just pay it.  Magazine publishers are doing the same thing.  They'll send magazines that people didn't subscribe to, then send a bill.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 12, 2020)

When I had Bell years ago if I did not hear an english  speaking person I switched to French. lol that worked at times.
At other times I refused to talk to them untill they sent me back to Canada. My thought was I was having enough trouble with Bell never mind someone I did not understand.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 12, 2020)

Never register your new, free trials. Sirius is notorious for smoothly rolling your free trial to a paying subscription, and at exorbitant rates. Every, single year, they up my monthly rate from $5/mo. to $20/mo. as the new subscription year begins. Every, single year, I call to cancel, unless I get the $5/mo. Every, single year, I get it. With my new truck, I get weekly emails urging me to register. I unsubscribe, and that gets me a few weeks off from their emails. Be careful with Sirius XM. They are super slippery!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 12, 2020)

After a similar bad experience, we learned that it is important to NEVER give Sirius a credit card number... EVER.   Tell them you want a monthly bill and you will write a check.  When you want to cancel, write it on the bill in VERY large letters and send no payment.   They won't bug you for long when they aren't getting paid.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 13, 2020)

It is in the fine print for automatic subscriptions. I keep a magnifying glass with a light attached to the base it is on just for the fine print. As for the Middle East phone jockeys many companies have dumped them for the reason given in the OP.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 13, 2020)

I had some broken English customer service people who were very polite and helpful. They were more patient than some local folks I've had to deal with, some even yelling at me because I didn't understand terminology or their system of how things are done.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 13, 2020)

For the record, I hate "automatic renewals".  It's a real rip off.  They are hoping you will be too busy & will not notice that your renewal is automatic.  It's a lousy business practice & I hate companies that treat us "like dirt".  It's all about the money, mate!  Bet you that many companies are hoping that we will drop dead or get killed in an accident & therefore, the automatic renewal will go on & on & on & on & on.  It's US against THEM!  Be careful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 13, 2020)

I almost got suckered into one of those automatic renewals today. My daughter sent me a beautiful bouquet for Valentines day. Inside was an $80.00 gift card for HelloFRESH meal kit. I think they send you the ingredients you need to make the recipe you pick out. 

There were several packages. I figured out the one closet to the $80.00. 
It came out free so I thought I'd give it a try,nothing to lose

Reading the fine print I noticed it was $10.00 off each order not the full $80.00 off one and I'd automatically be enrolled in the program.

No thank you. I'll buy my own ingredients and cook my own meals,thank you very much. 
Of course now that I showed interest my Emails and Facebook page are loaded with their ads. Amazing how quickly that happens.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 14, 2020)

I remember when the internet started & there was absolutely no advertising.  Look at it now.  Even Facebook has started massive advertising a year or so ago.  I ignore all this advertising & like to live debt free.  It really feels good.  Advertising is pollution.  It kills scenery & it hurts my ears.  I am so glad that I don't have cable TV now for 16 years & don't have a "smartphone."


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Never register your new, free trials. Sirius is notorious for smoothly rolling your free trial to a paying subscription, and at exorbitant rates. Every, single year, they up my monthly rate from $5/mo. to $20/mo. as the new subscription year begins. Every, single year, I call to cancel, unless I get the $5/mo. Every, single year, I get it. With my new truck, I get weekly emails urging me to register. I unsubscribe, and that gets me a few weeks off from their emails. Be careful with Sirius XM. They are super slippery!


Good to know.  I just bought (at $5 per month) a year's subscription to Sirius because I'm quite enjoying it.  Will have to watch out for their price increases.  I have to do the same thing with on-line newspaper subscriptions.  They bump the prices, I call to cancel, they offer me the previous level of pricing.  A ridiculous dance.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 17, 2020)

Sirius radio is much like the roach motel; easy to get into, almost impossible to leave.  To cancel, you have to talk to a live operator who won't take "no" for an answer.  One of their operators told me, "I can't understand how you can turn down this deal!"  I told her that I didn't have to explain my reasoning and rationale to her, and hung up...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Sirius radio is much like the roach motel; easy to get into, almost impossible to leave.  To cancel, you have to talk to a live operator who won't take "no" for an answer.  One of their operators told me, "I can't understand how you can turn down this deal!"  I told her that I didn't have to explain my reasoning and rationale to her, and hung up...


Since it's music based, I'll try to think of it as _Hotel California_, when eventually needing to check out. Since my payments are via a CC, I will dispute the charges if Sirius gives me a hard time. Wouldn't be the first time I brought the "my CC company will prevail over your renewal buddies" to a fight. And won. 

Believe me though, I am grateful for the head's up. So far I'm happy with the service, but will steel myself for some unpleasantness when it's time to cancel.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's a rather new sales tactic.  They're hoping some people will just pay it.  Magazine publishers are doing the same thing.  They'll send magazines that people didn't subscribe to, then send a bill.



The ole  'wear 'em down'   tactic, yeah    .... I can hold my  own against them.


----------

